# Columbia Semi - Automatic Tool Promo



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

$850.00 CDN ($726.00 US) - 8 pcs (Extendable Angle Head shown in the kit is included) No more images could be uploaded.


FREE CASE!

Promo Includes:

3″ Wheeled Corner Flusher

The smoothest Corner Flusher around. Finish your corners with ease using Columbia’s new introduction the wheeled Corner Flusher, it allows you to get the same finish you are used to with much less effort. Available in all types and sizes.

Two Way Internal Corner Applicator (ICATW)

The Internal Corner Applicator is best suited paired with the Compound Tube and is used to pre fill internal 90 degree corners

Columbia External 90 Corner Applicator (CEXT90)

The Columbia External “Bead Coater” is best paired with the Columbia Compound Tube and coats both Bullnose and Standard types of Bead

Columbia Flat Applicator (CFLT)

Columbia Flat Applicator is best paired with the Columbia Compound Tube and is used to pre fill flat joints

Columbia 42″ Compound Tube (CMT42)

Columbia 3-5′ Reachline Angle Head Extendible Handle (AHEXT)

Flush and Coat Angles up high!

Rigid hexagon pole design has less flex making it easier to control and achieve better results when fully extended.

Columbia 3-5′ Reachline Extendible Corner Roller Handle (CREXT)

Embedding tape, up high.

Call it sort of a life line when nothing else will reach, when you just need a few extra feet. Forget the bench, the stilts, or the scaffold… simply extend your reach with the press of your thumb. Introducing the Reachline Extendible Corner Roller Handle.

Columbia Corner Roller (CR)



Embedding Quality
The slickest, most durable roller on the market! Manufactured with a die-cast head, and hardened stainless steel top rollers for long lasting angle work.

Features:

Combination wheels consisting of hardened stainless steel top and tough Delrin bottom wheels to provide increased durability while decreasing the weight of the tool. Pivot head adjusts to angle.

Split wheel design – Harden stainless steel & tough Delrin wheels eliminate drag on tape
Pivot head adjusts to angle
Lightweight


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Have not seen wheels in flushers before. Seems like a good idea. Nice set


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

hey Brian just ordered from you guys for the first time :thumbup:
I ordered the 42-60 lifter I've used these before they work great but its a hard buy when you can make a stick do pretty much the same thing. that being said the lifter is superior just the fact it adjusts for different heights, plus lifting with your weight instead of your arms.
So I'm looking forward to my new tool great. That being said I'm presently putting together a similar set of tools like tis offer I'm just doing it one piece at a time I presently have 
the 32 in cp tupe
internal 90 4 wheel applicator
flat applicator
21/2 in flusher with wheels.
I want to get the external applicator and pretty much all the flusher sizes next but you don't have the flushers on your site yet just the one's without wheels are there I'm not using these tools yet so I don't know if the wheels are really that great but you can go with or without the wheels I just want the option.
Let me know obviously you carry them or you wouldn't have them on this promotion I've been ordering from all wall they've been great but your here in Canada that will really help with shipping, duty, and waiting time tks :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Gordie,

First of all I would like to thank you for your order. The board lifter you purchased has been discontinued by A.Richard, I have about 10 remaining in our inventory.

I just added the Columbia Flusher with wheels to the website.

If you require anything and you can't find it on our website please email or call us and we will be happy to assist you.

my personal email is [email protected]

[email protected] or call us at 905 761 1002

thanks, Brad


----------

